# 1st Malawi Tank - Advice on acclimatising Bristlenose Cats



## m155sparkle (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, Im looking to setup my first Malawi tank having kept central and south american fish for several years. *** rehomed the majority of my existing fish and having done some research on here and other sites decided to keep my bristlenose catfish and featherfin synodontis as the general consensus seems to be that they would acclimatise well in a Malawi tank.

Please could someone advise as I havent changed the substrate and rockwork yet how do I acclimatise my catfish to new water conditions, new substrate etc?

Do I put them in a holding tank, change all the substrate over, then gradually get them used to new water conditions by adding water from the newly setup tank into the holding tank?

Or can I leave them in the tank whilst I change the substrate and rockwork and the PH will come up naturally as I do this.

Also once all the substrate has been changed and the rockwork is in - how long do I need to leave it before I can start adding new fish? (The tank has an already established filter system which I wasnt going to change).

I look forward to hearing your suggestions

Many thanks


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

m155sparkle said:


> Do I put them in a holding tank, change all the substrate over, then gradually get them used to new water conditions by adding water from the newly setup tank into the holding tank?


That's sort of how I would do it, but I would acclimate them into the new tank as I would new fish...
The holding tank would be filled with water from the old tank and hopefully you have a HOB currently running on the old tank to use on the holding tank... Assuming your going to take more than a few hours to make the switch.



m155sparkle said:


> Or can I leave them in the tank whilst I change the substrate and rockwork and the PH will come up naturally as I do this.


Sure you could but it's easier to change out substrate from an empty tank. Plus I'm sure the fish don't want you all up in their space all day either :lol:



m155sparkle said:


> Also once all the substrate has been changed and the rockwork is in - how long do I need to leave it before I can start adding new fish? (The tank has an already established filter system which I wasnt going to change).


Personally I'd test the ph after 24 hours to see where it's settling. But make sure you add ammonia or get fish back in there within a few days or you'll lose the cycle.


----------



## m155sparkle (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the reply. Whats a HOB? Sorry Im not up to speed on the terminology lol. Yes your right. I think the idea of keeping my catfish in the holding tank whilst I change all the substrate and rockwork over is defo the best one, otherwise its going to get very messy and disruptive. Plus I want to take my time over the aquascaping so its probably best if there are no fish in it for a couple of days.

Ill put water from the old tank (to be malawi) in the holding tank, then once the PH has settled gradually add water from the newly setup Malawi tank to the holding tank over a period of a week I was thinking. Then once the PH is the same as the Malawi tank move them across.

I have bottled ammonia which I use for fishless cycling so was going to use this until I put the fish back in, plus use daily testing.

As well as my bristlenoses and syno I have an 8" L001 Gold Spot Pleco, I was going to rehome him but would really like to hang onto him as he's such a sweetie. Would he adapt and thrive in a Malawi Tank or would he struggle with the PH change, get picked on etc? Hes a very gentle soul. I have heard mixed stories on keeping plecos with Malawis so want to do the best by him really.

Thanks again


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

If you feel your gold spot is not expendable, don't mix him with mbuna... 
oh and HOB = "Hang On Back" filter


----------



## m155sparkle (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, No he's not expendable so have decided to part with him as its the best thing to do. *** had him since a baby and dont want anything to happen to him. Ill make sure he goes to a good home. I got some coral sand and pieces of holey rock last nite so Im good to go now.

Whats the best way to keep the rocks stable in the tank? Do you put them in first with no sand, then put the sand in around them. Or put them on top of the sand? I had heard that some people put egg crate on the bottom of the tank to stop the rockwork cracking the glass if it falls over.

I wasnt planning on piling it overly high - can you glue it with aquatic silicon?

Thanks again and best wishes


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

m155sparkle said:


> Whats the best way to keep the rocks stable in the tank? Do you put them in first with no sand...


Yes.


m155sparkle said:


> Or put them on top of the sand?


NO! mbuna dig and will cause a rockslide if your foundation is not on the glass or eggcrate (I don't bother with eggcrate. All my bottom rocks are touching glass and I do not move them.




















m155sparkle said:


> I wasnt planning on piling it overly high - can you glue it with aquatic silicon?


You could but then how do you clean.. or rearrange? Just stack slow and careful. If you can knock it over easily, so can your fish. They can be surprisingly strong.


----------



## m155sparkle (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow cracking pics! Makes mine look rubbish lol! Youve inspired me to get some slate as well now. Looks like *** got my work cut out over the weekend then. Going to set up the holding tank tommorrow and use an existing sponge filter in there with mature tank water so hopefully my catfish should be Ok with water changes and careful monitoring. Ill strip the tank and do all the aquascaping over the next couple of days, then when the PH's stablised start adding the water to the holding tank over 4-5 days. Do you think that is an appropriate acclimatisation period?

Thanks again for your help its much appreciated


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

m155sparkle said:


> then when the PH's stablised start adding the water to the holding tank over 4-5 days. Do you think that is an appropriate acclimatisation period?


Sounds like a little overkill as mbuna are pretty hardy fish, but i guess you can never be too careful.

I would just bag them and hang them in the new tank for 15 minutes to equalize the temp. 
Then I would add (I dunno, half a pint-ish maybe) of tank water to the bag every 5 minutes and remove the same amount added from the bag each time... (mini water changes)
Repeat for 30 minutes (45 minutes if ph is way off)... then...
Release fish....

But your way will work too, just sounds like a lot of extra work... But then again that's the joy of fish keeping isn't it. :fish:

Edit : I just remembered this was about your bn pleco... the same method I stated above still applies. I'm starting to think my BNs are immortal, they can take anything I dish out. :lol:


----------

